# Change of address on biometric residence permit (spousal visa)



## mongibello (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm applying for ILR this month and I've just realised that the address on my biometric residence permit is outdated. I'm posting off the MCC form to alter my address, but I'm confused about this question:

*Question 5*: Under what Tier of PBS does the applicant currently have leave or have an outstanding application?
- Tier 1 or Dependant of Tier 1 Migrant
- Tier 2 or Dependant of Tier 2 Migrant
- Tier 4 or Dependant of Tier 4 Migrant
- Tier 5 or Dependant of Tier 5 Migrant

I'm currently on a spousal visa, but there is no option to select that. Am I right in thinking that is a Tier 2 (General) visa? 

Thank you!


----------



## mongibello (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I finally managed to get onto the visa helpline and the woman on the end of the line was very helpful. Apparently, you don't need to send off the MCC form if you only need to change your address registered with your biometric residence permit. 

You have to go to the gov.uk site, head to the "Report a change of circumstances if you have a visa or BRP" section and click on the "You're in the UK and don't have a BRP" link. (I already have a BRP, but she told me it didn't matter - this is the correct link. Just goes to show how unorganised the gov site is!)

If you go to the "Report a change of address only" section on the page, it will have a link for you to update your address or your legal representative’s address. This is the form that you need to fill out. 

Hope that helps anybody in the same situation!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi everyone

Sorry for reviving this old thread. I just wanted to double check whether this is accurate as I have EXACTLY the same question!


Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's correct. No need to renew BRP over new address. Just notify them online.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks, Joppa!


----------

